
Working from Home: Why the Office Will Never Be the Same - edward
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/08/20/style/office-culture.html
======
ghaff
I'm not sure there is really anything in here that hasn't been said before.
But the longer it goes on, the clearer it becomes that this isn't a blip for
work that can support it. And, while some teams will embrace a hybrid model,
people who really want an in-office experience will probably have to
consciously seek out like-minded employers and teams.

There's probably also a tipping point where if remote becomes a typical option
for certain types of jobs, many people--as noted in the article--will move to
a location where they can no longer take a hike into an office once a wekk or
so.

